# Tank Mates



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

In my 30 gallon right now I have about 8 guppies, 6 cories, and a dozen or so ghost shrimp..I'm looking for one or two centerpiece fish, because the fish I have now are just not that cool to look at. Someone on here mentioned angelfish. I went to PetSmart to look at their selection and all they had was a zebra patterned type of angel. (Sorry I don't remember the name.) The tag on it said they were semi-aggresive, so I talked to the fish person there. She said she wouldn't put the angels in my tank if it was hers, because my guppies would become lunch. Was this lady just BS'ing me, or is it really a bad idea? If it is a bad idea, then what would be a good, beautiful fish that I could put in there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

well angelfish can be aggressive so it may not be a great idea, but if you want a good, peaceful centerpiece fish, how about a peaceful type of gourami...like a dwarf or honey gourami?


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> well angelfish can be aggressive so it may not be a great idea, but if you want a good, peaceful centerpiece fish, how about a peaceful type of gourami...like a dwarf or honey gourami?


I did see some rather beautiful gouramis today..I was under the impression that they were a schooling fish though?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

ive never heard that they are schooling fish...


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

nope, they are not schooling fish. They will pair off if you put more than one in a tank, but they aren't like tetras or anything.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ew, i dont like gouramis. I think angels would be nice tho...Maybe some silver dollars, But i heard they were shy, well at least mine were.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

ell i do like this gourami......Sphaerichthys osphremenioides

http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk/fish/chocolate.htm


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> ive never heard that they are schooling fish...


My apologies..Perhaps I had them confused with some other kinda fish...I am a noob after all. :-D


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Ew, i dont like gouramis. I think angels would be nice tho...Maybe some silver dollars, But i heard they were shy, well at least mine were.


silver dollars get too large for a 30 gallon and they are schooling fish.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

If u want to have a big fish maybe u can get a silver dollar they get a pretty good size but they eat every single plant in the tank, so if u have real plants then i wouldnt recomend it. Maybe a Boesemani Rainbow. The link at www.liveaquaria.com says they grow 3'' minimum 20g, They look very colorful so it'll be the 1st thing that'll catch your eye.

Celebes Rainbow also grow 3'' and have pretty nice finnage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

they cannot get a silver dollar. they need to be in schools and a 30 gallon is too small.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I read a small school could live in 30 Gallon. But I dont believe that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

niether do i. they need at least a 55 because they should be in schools and they can grown up to 8 inches.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

what about some tetras they school and look great in a community tank i have 12 cardinals and they are so nice to watch


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

a betta maybe


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Jonno said:


> what about some tetras they school and look great in a community tank i have 12 cardinals and they are so nice to watch


they dont want schooling fish. they want a centerpiece fish


----------

